# Del Bay RC



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

What's happening up in Maryland?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I am sure the Open has completed the water blind, but I do not know for sure. The following dogs were called back following the land blind: 1,3,6,16,25,28,31,34,42,43, 52,53, 55,57, 61, 66. 16 dogs in total (out of 72 entered), 10 or 11 handled by Alan Pleasant. Fortunately the honor was done in the first. The land blind was very challenging and most dogs picked up. There was a dry pop from a heavily scented gun holder to the right of the line a couple of hundred yards away. After firing, the gunner "retired" to a position 20+ yards to the right where the dog would see him as soon as the dog approached the gun station. Wind was variable but seemed to be predominantly a crosswind blowing right to left so that the scents from the dry gun area were carried across the line. 

Most dogs stopped at the gun and hunted the area. Straight back from the gun was a mound with an orange ribbon tied to the grass where a gun station had been located the prior day (I was told this and saw the ribbon, but was not there yesterday). That area also attracted big hunts. 10-15 yards past this mound there was another orange ribbon where I believe the thrown bird yesterday had landed. That too attracted big hunts. The combination pulled the dogs to the right and out of sight leading to most of the pickups. The most successful strategy appeared to be halting the dog before the area of tall growth ended and giving the dog 1-2 big casts to the left of the line to keep it from stopping at the gun station and being drawn in by the scent. I watched about half the dogs run.

The qual completed the first two series before stopping at about 3:45. Dogs called back to the third series are: 1,4,5,8,9,12,17,21,22, 24,26, 27,29,34, 38,40 for a total of 16 out of 40 of which 38 started. The first series was a triple shot left gun, long gun retired, and right gun flyer. Angles were pretty wide open. The long retired was thrown down hill and almost straight toward the dog to land in a gully area. The blind was 2/3 of the way up the hill. If dogs hunted over the hill they found open water and were out of sight. The line to the long bird took dogs through a pond like depression surrounded on the right by high cover. Many dogs exited to the right of the line and some of those switched back to the AOF of the flyer. 24 dogs were called back following the first series. Call backs appeared to be very fair. I know this for a fact because they matched my own assessments.;-)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Jeff, by your description of the land blind, I'm curious how it worked under the influence of this Trial Procedure point in the Standard Procedure: 



> 20. In stakes carrying championship points, and in a
> Qualifying Stake there shall be at least one handling
> test or blind retrieve—and preferably two, one on land
> and one in water.
> ...


k g


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

K G said:


> Jeff, by your description of the land blind, I'm curious how it worked under the influence of this Trial Procedure point in the Standard Procedure:
> 
> 
> 
> k g


The areas were scented but no birds were anywhere except at the blind, which was well past the scented areas.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the 3rd which was texted to me by Katie G:

3 5 9 14 15 16 17 26 27 33 34 35 39 45 47 49 53 54 56 58

Rebel Ridge 8am tomorrow.

Vikki
PS Thanks Katie!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome Vikki!!! See you in the AM! Good luck!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thank you Del Bay RC/Rebel Ridge Farms for a nice trial. Enjoyed spending time with some good company. Nice tests! Very friendly and supportive AM judges. Learned lots as always.

Barb


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open last series: 3,6,16,28,31,34,42,43,52,61,66


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 4th. 
5, 9, 14, 15, 16, 17, 34, 45, 49, 53, 54.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Way to go Breck. It's great to see you, Katie and Vikki still playing along with the others. Best of luck in the 4th. Anyone have updates on the Q or Open?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, the Q is done, but I didn't get the results beyond the fact that Charlie DeMatteo received a second with his dog Kate (new QAA) and my dog Misty received a JAM, which was a welcome surprise after a marginal land blind. Congratulations to Denise, Charlie and Kate.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

I want to give a huge congratulations to Mr. John Thomas who won the Open with Chevy. This win gives him his FC. So now he is FC-AFC Chevy. John also took a 3rd with our dog Cane in the Amateur. This is awesome news Chevy had just recovered from surgery. Alan Pleasant got 2nd in the Open with Bill Bookers Ozzie. Alan also took a 4th with Kippys FC-AFC Jauque. Don't know any other placements or Jams in the Open or Am.


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> Alan Pleasant got 2nd in the Open with Bill Bookers Ozzie.


Congratulations Bill & Ozzie!!

Tara


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations to John and Chevy and also Breck Campbell and Darla with an Amateur win - which gives her her AFC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vikki


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

LabLady said:


> Congratulations to John and Chevy and also Breck Campbell and Darla with an Amateur win - which gives her her AFC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vikki


I'll second that !

john


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Yes... cool. 

A big congrats to Breck Campbell and AFC Darla. Darla looked great from the start - running dog #1. Nice work!


Barb


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

That's great Breck. All those points and no win. Obviously you should have had that litter of pups sooner.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amat

1st New AFC Darla O-H Breck Campbell
2nd AFC Cole-Nelson & Nancy Sills H- Nelson Q's for Nat Amat
3rd: Cane: Bobby Davidson & John Thomas H-John Thomas
4th FC-AFC Dixie - Lyn Yelton-H
Res Jam FC-AFC Bunny Charlie Hayden
Jams
AFC Holland Cliffs Nicole's Time Alvin Hatcher 
REBELRIDGE BOLDERDASH M.H. Jeff Lyons
Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp,CGC, CD, MH Charlie Hayden 
FC-AFC Fargo N. Dakota M. Katie Gutermuth 
Maggie MacGonagall Vikki Diehl


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Breck


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Breck.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations Breck & Katie!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Where are all of the Golden people...I think one won the "Q" at Del Bay.
A big Congratulations to Brian Huss and Cody!!!

john


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

john fallon said:


> Where are all of the Golden people...I think one won the "Q" at Del Bay.
> A big Congratulations to Brian Huss and Cody!!!
> 
> john


Brian won the Q and Dora got a second in the derby. It was a good weekend for the goldens.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

john fallon said:


> Where are all of the Golden people...I think one won the "Q" at Del Bay.
> A big Congratulations to Brian Huss and Cody!!!
> 
> john


There we go! With all the work that went into that one BIG congrats to Brian and Cody. It's been a long time comin for a great dog and a top notch owner/trainer/handler.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

DarrinGreene said:


> There we go! With all the work that went into that one BIG congrats to Brian and Cody. It's been a long time comin for a great dog and a top notch owner/trainer/handler.


Youbetcha! Huge congratulations to Brian and Cody. Good dog, good guy. Great to see.
Congrats to Dora as well. Good job Goldens!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

john fallon said:


> Where are all of the Golden people...I think one won the "Q" at Del Bay.
> A big Congratulations to Brian Huss and Cody!!!
> 
> john



Yeah!! Well done Brian and Cody. I'm sooo very happy for you!! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Wish I was there to share your joy and see the happiness on your face.


Barb


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Ten said:


> Yeah!! Well done Brian and Cody. I'm sooo very happy for you!! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Wish I was there to share your joy and see the happiness on your face.
> 
> 
> Barb


Talked to him last night, and he was giddy with excitement. Was great to hear someone who got more than they were hoping for, and genuinely humbled by it.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Bait said:


> Talked to him last night, and he was giddy with excitement. Was great to hear someone who got more than they were hoping for, and genuinely humbled by it.


awwhh, I bet. John, now that's good stuff right there, thanks for the info. Brian's probably still HIGH today love it.


Barb


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Congratulations to all....

Way to go goldens..

Brian / Cody 1q
Joe / Yukon(aka NO NO) 4th q
Dora / Derby 2nd


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Does anyone have the remaining placements for the Q? John, how did Sonny do after running the best land blind of any dog there?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

weebegoldens said:


> Congratulations to all....
> 
> Way to go goldens..
> 
> ...



 ................Congratulations to all!!! 

Judy


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> Does anyone have the remaining placements for the Q? John, how did Sonny do after running the best land blind of any dog there?


....He got the RJ. He was in too deep a of a hole from his middle bird in the first to get anything better, dispite having a good "rest of the trial".

john


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

john fallon said:


> ....He got the RJ. He was in too deep a of a hole from his middle bird in the first to get anything better, dispite having a good "rest of the trial".
> 
> john


Sorry about that. I wasn't watching when he ran. His blind definitely stands as one of the best I have ever seen run in that field. I was hoping my girl would do the same, but she came out of the hole to the right instead. She recovered well, but that also kept her out of the colors.


----------

